# MacBook Mini DVI to what to get audio and visual?



## ellieo (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi all,

I have a LCD TV with a HDMI input, a RGB/DVI Audio Input, a RGB Input, and S-Video Input (among other various inputs which I have no clue about) and I want to connect my MacBook to the TV so I can play music, watch films, surf web etc....

I have read about having to get a Mini DVI to DVI cable which then need to be connected to another cable... but I am confused what the other cable is?

Is it DVI to HDMI or DVI to VGA? and which will give me sound. I am not bothered about cost, rather have a simple option than more and more wires!!!

Please help me.... thanks very much Ellie


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 31, 2008)

None of the above connection methods you mentioned will give you sound (DVI, VGA, etc.).  DVI and VGA are video-only.  You will need to connect RCA cables (I'm assuming, or whatever your TV takes) to a mini-DIN adapter and plug that into the audio-out or headphone port on your Mac mini to get sound.


----------

